# How Do I Clean this Stem?!?!



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

So, I’ve managed to acquire several pipes over the last few weeks and I’ve begun breaking them in. I never realized how little differences in design really seem to change what I have to do to clean them. I’ve found the Kaywoodie has a tendency to get a bit wet while smoking, but it’s a straight stem and accepts a pipe cleaner no problem. It has one of those metal barbs when you unscrew the stem. So, when I break it down for its final cleaning I can’t get the pipe cleaner all the way through, but I do my best. I have figured out that getting a pipe cleaner all the way through some of the bent stems can be difficult if not impossible, but, again, I do the best I can, usually breaking the pipe down after it has cooled and trying to go at it from both sides. I still feel like there’s a point right at the bend that the cleaner doesn’t get too. 

However, one of my pipes really has me perplexed. It’s a Jobey pipe with a bent stem. I can’t pass a pipe cleaner through the mouthpiece further than the bend. So, I figure I disassemble it for a better cleaning, but, here’s the thing, the stem unscrews from the bowl portion and the hole that passes through the middle of the threaded tenon is not big enough to accept a pipe cleaner. I’m wondering if anyone is familiar with cleaning one of these or has any suggestions on the best way to handle it.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't help you with the Jobey pipe but, in my experience with the slightly bent pipes.
I slighty arch the P.cleaner and hold the pipe upside down. Usually I get it to go through in one or two passes. It works for me not saying it will for you.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Try using a bristle cleaner (they are stiffer) and when you get to the bend turn the cleaner while gently applying pressure. You can bend the cleaner slightly, but not enough to make a kink or permanent bend in it and twist it like a crank. It should go through.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> However, one of my pipes really has me perplexed. It's a Jobey pipe with a bent stem. I can't pass a pipe cleaner through the mouthpiece further than the bend. So, I figure I disassemble it for a better cleaning, but, here's the thing, the stem unscrews from the bowl portion and the hole that passes through the middle of the threaded tenon is not big enough to accept a pipe cleaner. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with cleaning one of these or has any suggestions on the best way to handle it.


Is there enough material for you to enlarge with a finger held drill bit? If there is enough material and you are handy enough, you can enlarge the opening by another 1mm.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

kneepa said:


> I can't help you with the Jobey pipe but, in my experience with the slightly bent pipes.
> I slighty arch the P.cleaner and hold the pipe upside down. Usually I get it to go through in one or two passes. It works for me not saying it will for you.


I'll start with this.



Nachman said:


> Try using a bristle cleaner (they are stiffer) and when you get to the bend turn the cleaner while gently applying pressure. You can bend the cleaner slightly, but not enough to make a kink or permanent bend in it and twist it like a crank. It should go through.


If that doesn't work, I'll try the bristle cleaners. All I have is soft ones and I need to pick up the bristles anyway.



CWL said:


> Is there enough material for you to enlarge with a finger held drill bit? If there is enough material and you are handy enough, you can enlarge the opening by another 1mm.


Hmmm, maybe, if I can't get any action with the other suggestions I may just have to think about this.

Thanks to everyone for the guidance! :beerchug:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

You can also just get some pipe sweetener/cleaner and soak a pipe cleaner very heavily in the stuff - stick it in the end that will take and let gravity feed the rest of the liquid down, remove the pipe cleaner and run some hot water through it after a few hours - then wait for it to dry out.

Another handy tool I've used is a jewelry ultra sonic cleaner. You can fill a small pan up with alcohol, throw the stem in and set it for a few minutes. Ultra sonic vibrations get the alcohol through every single part that is open in whatever you throw inside there and knocks it loose.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CVUOJC...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B002CVUOJC

It seems like you're at the point where you need to scrape some cake out, though - which is different from cleaning the stem after every use like this to make sure it stays clean.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

First off, congrats on your new additions!

Regarding advice: without having the pipes in hand there is a good chance that any of us may or may not translate your words into a clear, accurate, or even similar picture that is in your mind's eye.

* Pictures help tremendously! *

If they're new, call/email the distributor/manufacturer and get the official procedure! Who knows... they might even throw some swag your way!

If they are estate pipes, there is a good chance that they may be encrusted with hardened tobacco juice/tar/god-knows-what. Simply soaking the stems in hot tap water can do wonders for loosening such crud.

About the Kaywoodies: 
Kaywoodies have had numerous "stinger" designs over many decades. They all have one thing in common: THEY ARE NOT REMOVABLE! Sometimes they become misaligned due to over tightening... through careful steady manipulation, or good luck, you may be able to get the stinger to spin; rather than snap it off or crack the vulcanite... 
Be warned! It wasn't meant to do this!

Back to cleaning your Stinger...
Depending on the type, you may need to start with a sewing needle or small hat-pin to pick out packed in and hardened crud.

Remember that all pipe-cleaners are not equal! The smallest I've found are Dill's, and work excellently in pipes that I can't pass a normal BJ Long, let alone a fluffy!

If the **** is still too tough, I recommend strong non-toxic alcohol as a solvent for your tar problem. Anything over 100 proof such as Everclear, 151 rum, Wild Turkey 100 proof will do. I prefer Everclear as it's cheap, potent, and leaves no residue. It's such a pure alcohol that I use it when making fresh shellac from flakes!

If you are lucky enough to have an ultrasonic cleaner for jewelery, then you've got it in the bag! Try hot distilled water first. If that doesn't looses things up nicely, use COOL alcohol. Hot alcohol will rapidly oxidize vulcanite, and sometimes goo-i-fy cheaper "true" plastics...

I've got several Kaywoodies with stingers intact that are wonderful smokers. It's nice to be able to take the pipe apart mid-smoke without worry if needed. Not having bits of dottle or ash fly into the mouth is a nice result as well.

Regarding your Jobey, if it's got the screw in tenon like this: pipemakersforum.com • View topic - Jobey stem replacement

no worries! just use the same ideas as above...

if it's anything like this :http://www.meerschaum.com/Pics/b06-tenon-mortise.jpg 
_Be careful!_ ONLY TWIST THE STEM CLOCK-WISE WHEN REMOVING OR BAD THINGS WILL HAPPEN! Read further in that meerschaum site for full details...

I hope this was enough info to do some good; and hope it's not been annoyingly lengthy.
Best luck!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> You can also just get some pipe sweetener/cleaner and soak a pipe cleaner very heavily in the stuff - stick it in the end that will take and let gravity feed the rest of the liquid down, remove the pipe cleaner and run some hot water through it after a few hours - then wait for it to dry out.


We think alike, as this idea had occured to me! :biggrin1:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

GuitarDan said:


> First off, congrats on your new additions!
> 
> Regarding advice: without having the pipes in hand there is a good chance that any of us may or may not translate your words into a clear, accurate, or even similar picture that is in your mind's eye.
> 
> ...


Lengthy, but good information! I realized as I posted that this would be better with pictures, but don't have them available. The Jobey pipe uses the same screw setup as in your first link. It's a little bulldog sunburst that I've been loving with English blends so far.

As for the Kaywoodie, I had considered a needle or paperclip to make sure the airway on the stinger was clear. So, sounds like I'm not too far off base. I hadn't even thought about the fact that removing the stem when hot probably wouldn't be an issue with this design. I was smoking the Kaywoodie for the first time on Saturday while cleaning up from my brew session and I was doing a lot of bending over. Suddenly I thought my tobacco was salty, then I realized there was a lot of popping and gurgling and I started getting this awful taste. It was then I understood why people have pipe cleaners nearby while smoking...YUCK!! I guess I need to drool less.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

you could try some falcon pipe cleaners and see if they will thread through the stem.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> you could try some falcon pipe cleaners and see if they will thread through the stem.


Well, that might be the answer right there!

Boy, today was a day when I was introduced to the wonderfully varied world of pipe cleaners! :biggrin1:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deleted because I have no idea how accurate my memory of Jobey pipes is at this point...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Found some thinner pipe cleaners and they work great!


----------

